# Converting manual Start to Electric Start



## Dennis1022 (Nov 5, 2017)

*I have a 1971 Evinrude 25 hp, it has the teeth flywheel. Just can't see where to put a starter and solenoid also put in a push button. I seen a push button on the front near the idle adjustment throttle but it was rotten and just became brittle. So is anyone knows how to and input ideas would greatly appreciated!*


----------



## water bouy (Nov 5, 2017)

There's an '81 e-start for sale in Mebane. Needs a little work but the price is hard to beat.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/bpo/d/evinrude-25hp/6319812722.html

https://content.jwplatform.com/previews/WTrSVtrU-Ilhgtbtc


----------



## nccatfisher (Nov 5, 2017)

Yep, cost about that to convert yours.


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 6, 2017)

Seems like about 25 times a year I get calls from folks wanting to convert their manual start to electric start. And the general conscensus is that it costs as much to convert one as it does to buy another one that already has electric start. Plus, you get the advantage of a factory electric start motor having an alternator (usually), the correct relay(s), starter, bracketry, wiring, lower pan (hole for switch), neutral start, etc. I personally wouldn't buy a manual start motor unless it's dirt cheap, knowing that a majority of people want electric start, which makes a manual start motor's value considerably less than the electric version. I also realize that some motors aren't available with electric start (yamaha 25MSHV3 and 25MSHU2 are good examples)-but those are considered novelty motors now because of their age.


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hmm - to each their own. On a small motor I don't see the point to an electric start - adds weight and there's very little resistance to pull on anyway. Just got to watch that no one is behind your elbow - I almost cleaned my 5yr old's clock one time but thankfully missed him.


----------



## MrGiggles (Nov 8, 2017)

I wanted to do the same, and accomplished it last weekend on my Merc 9.8

Found a complete nonrunning 9.8 about 2 hours away for 100 bucks. Swapped all the parts in an afternoon.

Plus, I still have the rest of the donor to sell or keep for spare parts. Everything bolted right up.

I had to drill a hole for the push button. No big deal.

So, my advice, try to find an electric start motor that is not running, no title, whatever. Buying new parts is very expensive.


----------



## nccatfisher (Nov 8, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> Hmm - to each their own. On a small motor I don't see the point to an electric start - adds weight and there's very little resistance to pull on anyway. Just got to watch that no one is behind your elbow - I almost cleaned my 5yr old's clock one time but thankfully missed him.


Welllll when you have about as much metal in your back as that motor has under the cowl you may change your opinion. You don't want to quit what you enjoy yet part of what you have to do makes it very unpleasant you have to overcome that to still enjoy it. 

That was the reason all of mine have to be electric start, and power trim for that matter.


----------



## water bouy (Nov 8, 2017)

I can't handle rope starts either because of age and my back. But I never thought about power trim. My one console boat had a 48 spl Evinrude which didn't have power trim and I never gave it much thought.


----------



## nccatfisher (Nov 8, 2017)

water bouy said:


> I can't handle rope starts either because of age and my back. But I never thought about power trim. My one console boat had a 48 spl Evinrude which didn't have power trim and I never gave it much thought.


I live right at the influx of the Yadkin into High Rock. I coon hunt quite a bit out of a boat, especially training young dogs. In the winter they are terrible about pulling the water level down low. 

The water being low is one issue but it is strewn with logs, stumps and rocks. I ease around in this area all the time at night and reaching back after running up on a log to let my motor down or to ease it up soon my back is aching so bad the hunt is over. I attached a pic of the solution I have built to keep from tearing my prop up and as I said I just ease around, power trim cures the problem of me reaching back so it makes a nice rig for my use.


----------



## WALI4VR (Nov 8, 2017)

nccatfisher said:


> water bouy said:
> 
> 
> > I can't handle rope starts either because of age and my back. But I never thought about power trim. My one console boat had a 48 spl Evinrude which didn't have power trim and I never gave it much thought.
> ...


Polished brass prop or just plain gold?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## nccatfisher (Nov 8, 2017)

Stainless.


----------



## WALI4VR (Nov 9, 2017)

nccatfisher said:


> Stainless.


I asked cuz the pictures looks gold. Prop and skeg protecter! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## nccatfisher (Nov 9, 2017)

WALI4VR said:


> nccatfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Stainless.
> ...


 Sorry cell phone pics under low light.


----------

